
A Congresswoman Is Asking 23andMe to Help Reunite Kids and Parents at the Border - dsr12
https://www.buzzfeed.com/lissandravilla/a-congresswoman-is-asking-23andme-to-help-reunite-kids-and
======
prepend
I don’t think it’s ethical to dna test children without parental consent. So
you would need to have guardians appointed to approve testing.

There’s also an issue of undocumented immigrants / illegal aliens being pretty
unlikely to consent from the parent’s side as this could be used against them.

What I think is a better idea is for parents to sign up before entering the
country and being separated. But since 23andMe is probably out of the price
range of asylum seekers that won’t work too well.

And I don’t see 23andMe launching a discounted/free service for low resource
countries aimed at circumventing immigration controls.

There’s a separate issue of whether it’s ethical for parents to test their
kids dna. My doctor won’t do it, and the researchers I work with won’t do it.
But the FDA allows it [0].

[0]
[https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/u...](https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm551185.htm)

------
gee_totes
This is a bad idea. What happens if the Trump administration subpoenas this
information to track down the families of "illegal" immigrants?

